# Autoglym proves it’s the professional’s choice



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym returns to roots with Trade range given new Professional identity
Improving how trade customers understand and use products
Includes new Advanced and Heavy Duty TFR formulations
Autoglym Professional Detergents and Tyre Dressing new to range
Autoglym has returned to its roots in refocussing its Trade range with a new Professional identify, a complete range refresh and a new customer support programme. The British-based car care expert was originally established in 1965 as a supplier to the trade. It was only later in 1986 that its award-winning consumer range was brought to market.








The change is much more than just a new name. The Letchworth-based company has looked at how its trade customers purchase, understand and use its products to enhance its expert status and provide it with the platform to be the number one supplier to the trade.

Beyond the name change and the obvious visual changes to the design of the packaging, Autoglym has reassessed the support tools and training available to both its sales force and trade customers.

Autoglym Professional will provide its sales force and franchises with the knowledge and data they need to sell its products with total confidence. Autoglym has restructured its training programme and revamped its extensive support package with improved product videos and clear demonstration guides.

As well as the new brand identity, the Autoglym Professional range now includes a number of new detergents, with the highly-versatile Advanced Traffic Film Remover and powerful new Heavy Duty Traffic Film Remover.

New initiatives to help its franchises attract new business have also been introduced including in-depth product demonstration videos and detailed product usage data to effectively demonstrate the unbeatable real-world value provided by the Autoglym Professional range.

Changes have also been introduced to help its trade customers use its products, such as wireframe images on the labels to clearly highlight the areas of the vehicle on which the product should be used, helping to avoid any mistakes made by picking up the wrong bottle when working under tight time pressures.

Paul Caller, CEO of Autoglym, said: "Autoglym's retail range has helped it to become the world's leading car care expert, but being the choice of the professional is equally important. Our Autoglym Professional range is easy to understand and use, as well as looking even more attractive for our franchises and customers."

For more information on Autoglym's range, pleasego to www.autoglym.co.uk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

All they need to now is better stocking levels try to be in line with autosmart prices.
And price lists of what the trade reps actually sell.
And there on to a winner very imptessed with last items got off rep.
And a break down whats best used for what


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

And tell you autosmart equvilent like autosmart do about yours.
And better range of ****pit shines


----------

